
Unidentifiable wolf-like creature killed in Montana - runFun
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/animalia/wp/2018/05/25/a-wolflike-creature-was-stalking-livestock-in-montana-authorities-have-no-idea-what-it-is/
======
ganeshkrishnan
Also interesting is the big cat theory in Australia
[http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/outer-east/big-black-
cat-...](http://www.heraldsun.com.au/leader/outer-east/big-black-cat-mystery-
continues-as-kalista-couple-spot-a-pair-near-toolangi/news-
story/4fd2a52cb00456819964a0e861c5dceb)

Driving down gippsland, where they are usually sighted, my friend and I saw a
huge cat run across the car. I looked up the internet and came across these
theories.

The next day I bought a dashcam for my car but never saw anything like this
ever

------
labskank
Ok, run a tissue extraction --> COI pcr --> sequence --> BLAST and get back to
us. This would take like a day to solve.

------
earenndil
TL;DR dog and wolf interbred, offspring interbred further, which led to
strange results? Doesn't seem particularly newsworthy.

